# Sarah Chalke @ Wallpapers x36



## AMUN (11 Aug. 2008)




----------



## libertad (11 Aug. 2008)

klasse wallpaper von sarah. danke AMUN.


----------



## armin (11 Aug. 2008)

bin ein Fan von der Serie und von dieser Frau:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (11 Aug. 2008)

armin schrieb:


> bin ein Fan von der Serie und von dieser Frau:thumbup:



dito, ich find sie auch klasse


----------



## colossus73 (12 Aug. 2008)

ich kann mich meinen beiden vorrednern nur anschliessen. die frau ist ein traum!


----------



## walme (5 Dez. 2009)

:thx: für die walls von Sarah der sexy Ärtzin


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für die Wallis der netten Sarah


----------



## cuminpink (13 Nov. 2010)

Fand sie schon bei Roseanne scharf! Also vielen Dank für die tollen Pics!!:thumbup:


----------



## soccerstar (17 Nov. 2010)

Vielen Dank für die umfassende Sammlung von Sarah!


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2010)

klasse


----------



## soccerstar (24 Nov. 2010)

Danke dir für die vielen Wallis von der süssen aus Scrubs!


----------

